# subclass 189- Query regarding non migrating dependent!!



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Forum Members,
I have a query regarding non migrating dependent(Mother)

-Is it necessary to add a non migrating dependent to visa application (yes/No) ??

-if mentioned in EOI about non migrating dependent than is it a must to include dependent in visa application (yes/no)??

-Documents chklist for non migrating dependent includes:
1)PCC
2) Medicals
3) ??

-If medical of non migrating dependent is deemed unsuitable, does visa gets rejected for primary applicant as well(yes/no) ??

Advice/suggestions/recommendations highly appreciated!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ishot557, 

you have to list them as "non-migrating" and they have to go through health examinations and character clearance. However, you only have to pay the secondary applicant fee for family members that are actually migrating with you. Your non-migrating dependents will have to submit PPC, medicals, passport scan and (maybe) proof of relationship (marriage certificate, birth certificate etc.). 

The rationale behind this is that your dependents may apply for Australian visas in the future on the basis that you are a permanent resident. Is your mom really dependent on you? Because if she is you might wish to include her in the visa straightaway. If she does not meet the health requirements the CO _may_ allow you to remove her from the application. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Ishot557,
> 
> you have to list them as "non-migrating" and they have to go through health examinations and character clearance. However, you only have to pay the secondary applicant fee for family members that are actually migrating with you. Your non-migrating dependents will have to submit PPC, medicals, passport scan and (maybe) proof of relationship (marriage certificate, birth certificate etc.).
> 
> ...


Hi Monika, 
Thanks for the prompt reply.

My mother(divorced) is dependent on me.

She is currently in Australia with me on a family sponsored tourist visa by my cousin.

The problem which many advised of adding dependent(Mother) in your visa application is- if 'dependent' is denied visa for xyz reasons so primary applicant's visa is denied as well.

So I am inclined to apply for her after my visa is approved.
My mother recently did her medicals for tourist visa, can I use the same for Non migrating dependent's medicals ??

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ishot557, 

you are aware of the loooong parent visa queue, right? To quote: 



> Based on current planning levels, if you are applying for a Parent (non-contributory) visa you can *expect an approximate 13 year wait* before visa grant consideration after being allocated a queue date.


Your dependent mother would have to return to India for more than a decade and can only come to visit. Who knows what her health will be like in 10 years? If you want you could take her to a checkup at one of the health clinics that perform the medicals for DIAC and get an assessment before you apply for the visa. It won't get any easier if you wait until you have your PR and then try to get a visa for her to join you... 

And no, the health requirements for a tourist visa are different from a migration visa. For tourists they are mainly concerned about infectious diseases (tuberculosis etc.), the medicals for a permanent residency visa include an assessment of the projected costs for the Australian healthcare system. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Monika, 

Its actually a good idea to go for health assessment chk for medicals.

I do understand that its a long wait and yes I did hear about the long queue for 10+ years. I want her to join me that is true but its also true that if her assessment is not positive, my visa outcome could be negative as well.

So, I wanted to make an informed decision as to include her in my visa application or not. 

P.s: she is financially well taken care of its that we are emotionally dependent on each other 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> Thanks Monika,
> 
> Its actually a good idea to go for health assessment chk for medicals.
> 
> ...


What you did finally? Same is my case.


----------



## DestinyOz (Sep 3, 2015)

*How it ended up? Please share your experience.*



Ishot557 said:


> Thanks Monika,
> 
> Its actually a good idea to go for health assessment chk for medicals.
> 
> ...


Did you add your mother? Whether it went smoothly or any learnings to share? Please let us know the details. I have lodged my VISA by choosing"Non-migrating dependent family members" = Y and shared my parents details. It would be helpful for me to be prepared for the circumstances. Please share your experience.


----------



## amol.pophale (Oct 5, 2013)

DestinyOz said:


> Did you add your mother? Whether it went smoothly or any learnings to share? Please let us know the details. I have lodged my VISA by choosing"Non-migrating dependent family members" = Y and shared my parents details. It would be helpful for me to be prepared for the circumstances. Please share your experience.


I had removed my Mother's name after consulting few people.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

DestinyOz said:


> Did you add your mother? Whether it went smoothly or any learnings to share? Please let us know the details. I have lodged my VISA by choosing"Non-migrating dependent family members" = Y and shared my parents details. It would be helpful for me to be prepared for the circumstances. Please share your experience.


You cannot include your parents as dependents in your application. To be a dependent parent, they cannot be married (as they would then be dependent on each other and not on you). You should complete and upload form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Answers to remove them from your application.


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> You cannot include your parents as dependents in your application. To be a dependent parent, they cannot be married (as they would then be dependent on each other and not on you). You should complete and upload form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Answers to remove them from your application.


What about both father and mother are dependent?? Is functional English requirement is mandatory for dependent parents?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

nickchik said:


> What about both father and mother are dependent??


DIBP will not recognise them as your dependents if they are married. From the DIBP website:

"Your family member will be considered dependent if all of the following apply:

*they do not have a spouse or de facto partner*
they usually live with you
they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)
they are more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source
they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application."

Including family members in your application


----------



## Himanshu_australia (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi,

I have also added my mother and my sister as non migrating dependent. Neither my mother nor sister will migrate to Australia.

Can i now remove them from my Application. I have a 189 visa invite.

Please help!


----------

